
In which a compiler gets its wings - signa11
https://technomancy.us/186
======
dmichulke
For those who don't know, the guy is the original author of the most important
build tool for Clojure

[https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen](https://github.com/technomancy/leiningen)

------
bgussen
If there was a link to the project in the blog I missed it. Here it is:

[https://github.com/bakpakin/Fennel](https://github.com/bakpakin/Fennel)

~~~
ghusbands
The moment it's introduced is a link: "Then a few weeks ago I found Fennel (at
the time called "fnl"), and it really resonated with me."

(The word Fennel is an obvious hyperlink)

